# A pretty random shot of the moss found at my local woods.



## Mark Evans (25 Mar 2013)

my local woodland area is really starting to look nice again, with winter in decline...(ehhh?)

Anyway, here's a snap of the various moss down there. Was the image taking at the woods, or at home? 


woodland-moss by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## tim (25 Mar 2013)

Not a hundred per cent but is that an otto on the back glass halfway down the image on the right ?


----------



## viktorlantos (25 Mar 2013)

Hey Mark, this look awesome. So you build now an emerse wonder at home?


----------



## Danny (25 Mar 2013)

Image was taken outside I would say, looks like some good use of PS and either lens or gaussian blur with perhaps a brush hardness set at about 10% the blend the white to the greenery and make it look like DOF?

I am either close or as far away as possible from the real answer lol


----------



## George Farmer (25 Mar 2013)

In the woods. And it's a great photo mate. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Mar 2013)

Nature at its best! Great capture


----------



## Ian Holdich (25 Mar 2013)

Good pic mark!


----------



## Ady34 (25 Mar 2013)

Nice,
in the woods with white background added after would be my guess......now can we have a 'pretty random shot of the moss found at your in house aquarium' , please   , im missing your updates Mark.


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Mar 2013)

Some prety good Guesses.

I went to coolect the moss, and photographed it at home using a lighting tent. A pretty awesome bit of kit to have.


light-tent by saintly's pics, on Flickr

It's given me a new lease of life, something to expand on. Not just the aquatic side of photography, but the natural history side. recreating nature, but indoors. It does excite me actually.


moss-tent-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Mick.Dk (25 Mar 2013)

He he - so you got your "magic light tent" allready ........


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Mar 2013)

tim said:


> Not a hundred per cent but is that an otto on the back glass halfway down the image on the right ?


 not unless it can breath out of water mate 



viktorlantos said:


> Hey Mark, this look awesome. So you build now an emerse wonder at home?


 
Thanks Viktor. Certainly a new line of photography i'd like to follow up. Even getting into vivariums could be cool.



Danny said:


> looks like some good use of PS and either lens or gaussian blur with perhaps a brush hardness set at about 10% the blend the white to the greenery and make it look like DOF?


 
No mate, just my trusty 135mm f2 @ F2


George Farmer said:


> In the woods. And it's a great photo mate. Thanks for sharing.


 
At home, but can you imagine the shots you could get taking the kit down to the woods. Ive thought about it for sometime now. Buying an external battery unit to power the lighting.



Ian Holdich said:


> Good pic mark!


 cheers Ian



LondonDragon said:


> Nature at its best! Great capture


 
cheers Paulo


Ady34 said:


> Nice,
> in the woods with white background added after would be my guess......now can we have a 'pretty random shot of the moss found at your in house aquarium' , please   , im missing your updates Mark.


 
soon mate. after a tidy up.


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Mar 2013)

here's a pic of the 120cm. no water change in maybe 4 months now?...very little ferts.

the tank is 80% moss now lol


moss-tastic by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Mar 2013)

And with a blue sky added. So a bit of real nature + modern technology = False beauty

Maybe a good way of designing scapes i guess?....


blue-sky by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Aron_Dip (25 Mar 2013)

Pretty cool mark I too thought you gave it a PS make over.. 

I could easily see you doing some stunning vivs tbh I found one a few Months back and posted on here and this is the stuff I could see you doing mate.

Slice of Jungle
Slice of Jungle | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Cheers


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Mar 2013)

Cheers Aron. I've added the blue in PS. I find PS pretty handy sometimes to see how something could look, if you added the 'real thing' such as a graduated blue background. but for convenience, it's easier to add in PS.

For my FTS' i tend not to use PS too much. Colour correction and thats about it. (you cant realy on a DSLR for acurate colour rendition i'm afraid)


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Mar 2013)

You must have a million pounds worth of shrimp in that moss by now!


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Mar 2013)

There's a fair few in there mate lol


----------



## Ady34 (26 Mar 2013)

Mark Evans said:


> here's a pic of the 120cm. no water change in maybe 4 months now?...very little ferts.
> 
> the tank is 80% moss now lol
> 
> ...


wow, is that at water change time or is the moss now really that close to the surface???.....therell be no room for the fish before long....FTS?


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Mar 2013)

Thats how close the moss is to the surface Ad. It's not had a water change in over 4 months. The water is imaculate! To get this tank in any kind of order, i'll have to be pretty heavy handed with the snips.


----------



## ghostsword (26 Mar 2013)

Mark.. it is people like you that drive the hobby forward.. new ways of looking at a nature, ensuring that everything is always challenged, and keeping us in our toes.. it is hard to keep up with you mate..  

Please keep the wonder alive.. and one day.. get a book out.. this sort of stuff cannot be kept just in the forum..


----------



## Ady34 (26 Mar 2013)

Mark Evans said:


> Thats how close the moss is to the surface Ad. It's not had a water change in over 4 months. The water is imaculate! To get this tank in any kind of order, i'll have to be pretty heavy handed with the snips.





Ian Holdich said:


> You must have a million pounds worth of shrimp in that moss by now!


......and a million pounds worth of moss housing those shrimp too!!
its a Walstad high tech! Lol, a hybrid anyhow, you still dosing the Co2 Mark or has that been cut back too?
What's the moss health like at the bottom of the pile....don't make me sick by saying green and happy!


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Mar 2013)

Ady34 said:


> ......and a million pounds worth of moss housing those shrimp too!!
> its a Walstad high tech! Lol, a hybrid anyhow, you still dosing the Co2 Mark or has that been cut back too?
> What's the moss health like at the bottom of the pile....don't make me sick by saying green and happy!


 
i hope youve got a big bucket to throw up in!  it's all pretty healthy even in the bits where its 6 inches thick!

Luis, Thanks mate for such kind words.

The intention of getting the woodland moss into the house wasnt meant to be pushing new ground, but somehow, it does kinda open up new doors i guess. I wasnt
Conscious of it at the time.


----------

